# underwater free diving



## buffalobill (Jun 19, 2015)

Hello Im from louisville kentucky & i recently dove into the hobby of free diving i was wondering if any body is in to the fun as well. i kinda like the serenity when dancing a round in the water with all the fishes and stuff. you would be suprised how close you can get to some real big fishes haha right now im just swimming really havent gone any further than 12 foot or so but you could get a good meal out of it with a spear ha i would have to quite smoking if i was to get serious about the sport and i know thats not some of your alls forte but its good summer fun and a good way to get execize. im thinking about trying to find some underwater caves with out a doubt there is some in mammoth caves ill just have to search for them anyways im supper excited about the summer kick off and hope to keep you all posted err something maybe ill look @ a go pro this summer when i get some work. thanks signing out -ben


----------



## EphemeralStick (Jun 19, 2015)

That sounds like an awesome hobby! Were I not a terrible swimmer with a slight fear of drowning I'd totally be in to it more, haha.


----------



## Kal (Jun 19, 2015)

Sounds fun. Have fun and be safe. Take pictures if you can.


----------



## Tude (Jun 19, 2015)

Wow - that is very cool! And I agree with @Kal pics would be cool if you are able to take them. Have fun and keep us updated!!


----------



## Shinobi (Jun 19, 2015)

Yes I've been a diver for years now and its absolutely beautiful. Cave diving is extremely dangerous. Not something to be attempted without proper training and scuba gear. As far as getting food goes, learn the local fish and wildlife laws, I.e. no spear fishing in freash water and size limits to certain breeds of fish.


----------



## Andrea Van Scoyoc (Jun 19, 2015)

I would love to dive and explore caves, but I'm afraid of scuba gear.

Yeah...completely weird, but, weird is me. Ha ha!


----------



## buffalobill (Jun 19, 2015)

Thanks there are a lot of fears that should be accounted however there are places in water still waiting to be explored haha jk more like exploited with pollutants I don't know if I will mess with the scuba gear like I said when your under water its super peaceful especially instill water obviously but idk I have a paint ball tank rated to 3000psi I could try to find a regulator & some type of adapter I guess but the water gets to me at depth mainly because of my ears


----------



## TheWindAndRain (Jun 19, 2015)

I love freediving, hawaii is the best but there are a lot of rock quarries around that are excellent for that to. Just know that with caves you can stir up mud that will prevent you from finding your way back out


----------



## buffalobill (Jun 20, 2015)

TheWindAndRain said:


> lot of rock quarries around that are excellent for that to. Just know that with caves you can stir up mud that will prevent you from finding your way back out


 True that the current in the water when dealing with caves is funky too but could help you desipher the way u came out I don't have any fins right now so that could be for or against me when talking of soot and yeah quarry's are cool and the fish can get big but the ones around here have age limit s due to the party factor ha


----------



## Shinobi (Jun 20, 2015)

A paintball tank is not an acceptable alternative to a real dive tank. There are oils and metals inside that will KILL you if you breath them. Dive tanks come in various sizes but the common factor is how they are filled through filters and by professionals who have been trained to do so. The compressed air that comes out of most air compressors has residual oils, rust, and water vapor in it. DO NOT TAKE THIS LIGHTLY. Even though a tank has a high pressure rating, it is not a viable scuba tank.
Please be safe while in the water and do some serious research before risking you life.
You can adjust the pressure in your ears as you go deeper by holding your nose and trying to blow air out of it. Try it on land first to get the hang of it.


----------



## buffalobill (Jun 23, 2015)

oksure thing it may be that there is dangerous materials in the tanks however paint ball tanks need to be tested just like scuba every five years on another note i feel that wandering around with a diving mask could be helpful as emergency safty goggles or just to get a job cleaning some yuppies pool bottom line diving is and expencive hobby i was just throwing out ideas for some accepted feed back to make it more obtainable and maybe spark some new interests


----------



## buffalobill (Jun 23, 2015)

Shinobi said:


> A paintball tank is not an acceptable alternative to a real dive tank. There are oils and metals inside that will KILL you if you breath them /filled through filters and by professionals who have been trained to do so. DO NOT TAKE THIS LIGHTLY.


----------

